# Experts on ethics back creation of babies with three parents saying it's an



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

'amazing opportunity' for families blighted by incurable diseases

I thought this donor mitochondria / two mothers thing was meant to be helpful for older women's eggs as well... anyone know?  A bit selfishly that was my first thought. Anyway, I hope it's going to be safe and workable. More progress needed in all areas and the sooner the better IMO.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2157962/Experts-ethics-creation-babies-parents-saying-amazing-opportunity-families-blighted-incurable-diseases.html


----------

